# The calendar



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am printing this weekend. If something is spelled wrong, wrong dob or missing please respond by Friday. 
JoJo I can add your other pups birthdays if you want. Up to you. 

Tilly 1/4
Dudley 2/4
Lexi & beemer 2/21
Obi 2/22
Nellie 2/28
Savannah 3/10
Poppy 3/27
Bette 3/27
Seymour 4/5
Lola 4/20
Merlin 5/7
Fergus 5/29
Carley 6/1
Nina 6/3
Alfie 6/6
Ginger 6/7
Dexter 6/12
Roo 6/19
Lady 9/11
Wilf 9/14
Mable 9/21
Fudge 10/4
Molly 10/7
George 10/8
Bonnie 10/31
Arlo 11/9
Sami 11/11
Bess 12/13
Ralph 
Ruby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Donna, that has to be so much work! :yo:
I don't know Bette's actual birthday, but her adoption day is as good to me, March 27, and she's eleven so 2002!
Thank you!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Oh, Donna, that has to be so much work! :yo:
> I don't know Bette's actual birthday, but her adoption day is as good to me, March 27, and she's eleven so 2002!
> Thank you!!


I loved every second of it. I love our poos. It is so hard to get anything poo around here and it was fun learning how to do it. Bette is awesome!!! 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Donna you are the best!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Clever you Donna can't wait for the calender!!! have you forgot Jake and Willows DOB? xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh how exciting!! Poppy's birthday is 27th March (rather than Feb), can't wait. So how about a donation to your chosen charity from all of us lucky featured poos?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna. Lola's birthday is 20th April 2012 and Nina 3rd June 2013 xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Donna, thanks again for all your hard work on this! Obi's is missing from the list. He is 22nd Feb. I get confused with the way you guys turn the month and day around  I would write 22/2 xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh how exciting!! Poppy's birthday is 27th March (rather than Feb), can't wait. So how about a donation to your chosen charity from all of us lucky featured poos?


That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That is a fantastic idea!


Any one in Uk is going to have to pay their own post which makes me feel bad so that's plenty. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the effort and hard work you have put into making this calendar, we will treasure it for many years to come xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks again Donna, this is so much better than any calendar we could ever buy!!! 
I had to think for a minute when looking at dobs, we put the month and year the other way round here!!! I thought I was having another blonde moment!
I for one am more than happy to pay the postage, and was more than willing to pay for the calendar itself, so would also be more than happy to donate to your chosen charity Donna, I think that was a brilliant suggestion.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

If Donna doesn't have a favourite charity what about something doggy based?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Can we pay the postage by pay pal Donna?
& like others say, if you nominate your favourite charity - I'm sure plenty would be happy to make a donation.
I need to look up R&R DOB's


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for all of this work Donna, you are amazing.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Can we pay the postage by pay pal Donna?
> & like others say, if you nominate your favourite charity - I'm sure plenty would be happy to make a donation.
> I need to look up R&R DOB's


I think we're sending stamps to Karen xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I think we're sending stamps to Karen xxx


Oh ok - that will be easy enough... Do we send a large SAE? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks again Donna for putting the calendar together...such a clever lady 
Are we still sending stamps to Karen? x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh ok - that will be easy enough... Do we send a large SAE? X


That's what I'm going to do x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> That's what I'm going to do x


I can't wait - it will take pride and place on my kitchen wall! 
Can't thank and praise Donna enough for her hard work and personal commitment to it for us all to enjoy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Can we pay the postage by pay pal Donna?
> & like others say, if you nominate your favourite charity - I'm sure plenty would be happy to make a donation.
> I need to look up R&R DOB's


DOB  the paper is in so I hope to test print tonight. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I might have missed where it was discussed before, I will send stamped SAE, too, of course. Can we help with the paper cost, Donna?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> DOB  the paper is in so I hope to test print tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Am I too late with their birthdays?
If not - not to worry x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Am I too late with their birthdays?
> If not - not to worry x


I am doing it now fire away

Can I say...so many chocolate poos!!!! 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it too late to get on the list to buy one? Rufus is January 25, and I'd like one even if his photo isn't in it. I'd be happy to buy it and/or contribute to your favourite charity.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna... How's it looking??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see it so exciting


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna... How's it looking??


Ruth it is not professional. I did it all at home, but I think it came out really well. The specialty paper made the whole difference. I am proud of them and excited to send them out. I think you guys will like them. 
I mailed off Canada today. When I get home I will print yours and all the US ones. I had to order another box of paper (hubby was only half listening) to print of all the Uk ones but it should be here by the weekend. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth it is not professional. I did it all at home, but I think it came out really well. The specialty paper made the whole difference. I am proud of them and excited to send them out. I think you guys will like them.
> I mailed off Canada today. When I get home I will print yours and all the US ones. I had to order another box of paper (hubby was only half listening) to print of all the Uk ones but it should be here by the weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Canada is in the mail???? How exciting I can't wait!! Thanks so much!:hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! I bet we will have it on Tuesday or Wednesday!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED! now I cant decide...do I hang it at home so hubby can enjoy? or keep it at work where I am for far too long and enjoy it myself all day?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I bet it is fantastic Donna - I didn't send their dates as I logged off, 
It will be just so special as it has been made with love and care by you for all us poo lovers!
Can't wait - it will be the best early Christmas present ever! I don't know if I'll be able. To wait until 2014 to hang it up x
:star:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I bet it is fantastic Donna - I didn't send their dates as I logged off,
> It will be just so special as it has been made with love and care by you for all us poo lovers!
> Can't wait - it will be the best early Christmas present ever! I don't know if I'll be able. To wait until 2014 to hang it up x
> :star:


I can still add them they just won't be on the ones that went to Canada

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Is it too late to get on the list to buy one? Rufus is January 25, and I'd like one even if his photo isn't in it. I'd be happy to buy it and/or contribute to your favourite charity.


check your pm....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They sound fab fab fab!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great thanks Donna - if it's not too late...
ruby = 29th march
Ralph = 20th October


----------

